# [SELinux] Jak uruchomić SELinux?

## ETM

Witam!

Nie mogę uruchomić SELinuxa. Postępowałem zgodnie z  tą instrukcją no i niestety nie działa. Poniżej podaję takie logi jakie potrafię. Jeśli coś trzeba będzie dosłać to oczywiście dodam.

Całe Gentoo działa na maszynie wirtualnej, na VirtualBox'ie

Gentoo instalowałem ze źródeł z kernel.org, jednakże zaznaczyłem wszystkie opcje jakie zostały podane w handbooku

```
gentoo-selinux # uname -r

2.6.33.1
```

Mam tylko 2 partycje (jedna /boot, druga / ). System plików na tych partycjach to ext3

```
gentoo-selinux # sestatus

SELinux status:     disabled
```

```
gentoo-selinux # dmesg | grep SELinux

SELinux: Initializing.

SELinux: Starting in permissive mode

SELinux: Registering netfilter hooks
```

I nic więcej się nie wyświetla  :Sad: 

```
gentoo-selinux # cat /etc/selinux/config

# This file controls the state of SELinux on the system.

# SELINUX= can take one of these three values:

# enforcing - SELinux security policy is enforced.

# permissive - SELinux prints warnings instead of enforcing.

# disabled - No SELinux policy is loaded.

SELINUX=enforcing

# SELINUXTYPE= can take one of these two values:

# targeted - Only targeted network daemons are protected.

# strict - Full SELinux protection.

SELINUXTYPE=strict
```

Wszystkie polecenia z opcją -Z nie działają. Wyskakuje, że 

```
--content (-Z) works only on an SELinux-enabled kernel 
```

Więc jak zrobić SElinux-enabled kernel ? :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, ETM

----------

## ETM

Czy ktoś w ogóle kiedykolwiek uruchomił SElinux'a na Gentoo ?   :Confused: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Czy kiedykolwiek probowales wpisac na google fraze 'selinux gentoo' i dac enter?

----------

## ETM

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Czy kiedykolwiek probowales wpisac na google fraze 'selinux gentoo' i dac enter?

 

Kurcze...no faktycznie, zapomniałem google'a zapytać. Dzięki za radę   :Rolling Eyes:  . To "kiedykolwiek" w moim poście miało na celu zapytanie, czy kiedykolwiek ktoś z użytkowników forum poprawnie uruchomił i korzystał z SELinuxa, a nie czy w ogóle się da.

----------

## ryba84

 *ETM wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> --content (-Z) works only on an SELinux-enabled kernel 
> ```
> ...

 

To ja się zapytam czy masz zaznaczone w konfigu kernela

```
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
```

Bo z tego co powyżej wynika, że nie. Pokaż wynik polecenia 

```
grep SELINUX /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## ETM

Mam zaznaczone  :Smile: 

```
gentoo-selinux # grep SELINUX /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOPE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

#CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
```

----------

